# Takes ages to get into forum on first boot



## TrolleyDave (Nov 1, 2009)

Don't know if I'm the only one having this problem or not but thought I'd report it anyway just in case someone can help me solve it.  Whenever I first boot my pc up and log onto the temp it takes up to 5 mins to get into the forum.  It's been doing it for a few weeks now.  It usually just sits there with a blue screen, it displays the site name in the browser tab/title bar but then it seems to hang.  If I leave it sat there it eventually displays after anything up to 5 mins.

For weeks it's just been a blue screen but today I actually got an error message.  The error message displayed was

"IPB WARNING [2] memcache_connect() [function.memcache-connect]: Can't connect to 94.23.33.154:11211, Connection refused (111) (Line: 89 of /ips_kernel/class_cache_memcache.php)"

Anyone know what the problem could be, is it a bug or is it something on my end?  It does the same thing in Opera, Firefox and IE.  I've got no firewall running apart from the one on the router and I'm using Avira antivir.  Once I'm on the site it works fine until the next reboot/power down.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 1, 2009)

The IPB error happened not too long ago with me. I haven't found any slowdowns when I first boot up my PC and go here, but I do notice it occasionally if I'm going from like a forum post to the front page or something like that.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 1, 2009)

The IPB error was just a random bug that poped up today and was quickly fixed by Costello. As for the site loading up slowly on boot up I haven't experienced that myself, it may just be an issue with your browser.


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 1, 2009)

yeah i was having it too bit now its fixed


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 1, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> The IPB error was just a random bug that poped up today and was quickly fixed by Costello. As for the site loading up slowly on boot up I haven't experienced that myself, it may just be an issue with your browser.



Cheers p1ngy!  I'll try uninstalling and reinstalling but after that I don't really know where to start looking, any ideas what it might be?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 1, 2009)

It would not let me in to Gabtemps website for about 10 mins, it is fixed now


----------



## Costello (Nov 1, 2009)

TrolleyDave do you have browser caching disabled or something?
you can also try pinging the site and see if you have a latency issue with your ISP...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 1, 2009)

Ok, I uninstalled and reinstalled Opera and Firefox and it's letting me in straight away again now so something must have screwed up the settings somewhere (should've thought to do it before, d'oh!), but it's kind of slow.  I think you're right about it being a latency issue with my ISP Costy.  In the status bar in Firefox it sits on "Transferring data from gbatemp.net" for ages before the page is finally finished loading.

I'm not sure if it's the right way to do it but I used a CL util called http-ping to ping the site and it gave some terrible results.

"Minimum = 1129ms, Maximum = 1418ms, Average = 1317ms"

I'll get on to BT about it.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 1, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if it's the right way to do it but I used a CL util called http-ping to ping the site and it gave some terrible results.
> 
> "Minimum = 1129ms, Maximum = 1418ms, Average = 1317ms"
> 
> I'll get on to BT about it.



Yikes thats pretty bad Dave, I just pinged the site and I get this on my end.

"Minimum = 32ms, Maximum = 51ms, Average = 42ms"

I used the standard command line method of pinging by the way.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 1, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's definitely a much better ping time.  What's the standard command line way of pinging?


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 1, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yeah sorry, just type "ping www.gbatemp.net" in the command line box, without the "".


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 1, 2009)

Hmmm, using that way I get pretty similar results.  It seems to be working great again at the minute though.  The weird thing about it is when it's having the problem the front page and the reviews works perfectly, it's just that the forum itself that has the problem.  Seems to be sorted for now though.   Cheers for helping us mate, much appreciated, and to you as well Costy.  I'm gonna phone up BT tomorrow though and find out if they've been working on the network around here or something.


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 1, 2009)

im getting 
min=243ms max=285ms average=261ms
but atleast the sie is fixed 
you should reset you modem


----------



## luke_c (Nov 1, 2009)

Minimum = 52ms, Maximum = 63ms, Average = 56ms


----------



## asdf (Nov 1, 2009)

Minimun:191ms Maximum:199ms Average:196ms


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 1, 2009)

I am getting
Minimum = 107ms, Maximum = 149ms, Average = 127ms.


----------



## luke_c (Nov 1, 2009)

All your connection speeds fail to mine! except p1ngy's of course.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 1, 2009)

Minimum = 103ms, Maximum = 103ms, Average = 103ms


----------



## Hatsu (Nov 1, 2009)

Using a mac:

--- gbatemp.net ping statistics ---
23 packets transmitted, 23 packets received, 0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 455.456/457.223/471.007/3.140 ms


----------



## Raika (Nov 2, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> IPB WARNING [2] memcache_connect() [function.memcache-connect]: Can't connect to 94.23.33.154:11211, Connection refused (111) (Line: 89 of /ips_kernel/class_cache_memcache.php


Ehh... Actually I got this error as well, but you don't need to uninstall or anything. I just removed all my cookies from gbatemp.net and it worked fine.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 1, 2009)

Don't know if I'm the only one having this problem or not but thought I'd report it anyway just in case someone can help me solve it.  Whenever I first boot my pc up and log onto the temp it takes up to 5 mins to get into the forum.  It's been doing it for a few weeks now.  It usually just sits there with a blue screen, it displays the site name in the browser tab/title bar but then it seems to hang.  If I leave it sat there it eventually displays after anything up to 5 mins.

For weeks it's just been a blue screen but today I actually got an error message.  The error message displayed was

"IPB WARNING [2] memcache_connect() [function.memcache-connect]: Can't connect to 94.23.33.154:11211, Connection refused (111) (Line: 89 of /ips_kernel/class_cache_memcache.php)"

Anyone know what the problem could be, is it a bug or is it something on my end?  It does the same thing in Opera, Firefox and IE.  I've got no firewall running apart from the one on the router and I'm using Avira antivir.  Once I'm on the site it works fine until the next reboot/power down.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 14, 2009)

'The crap? I thought I had slow internet, but it seems like mine's faster than yours:

Minimum = 16ms, Maximum = 17ms, Average = 16ms.

Too bad my computer became slow as hell because of that fucking AVG 9.0... Any suggestions for free, good antivirus programs?


----------

